# Brutus Buckeye Gets ROCKED



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I dont know who all herd or seen this but it is pure gold!!!! I dont know whats worse getting beat in the game that bad or looking that bad in a fight. But hey he did have that bulky costume on and they way he slid off that tackle it looks like Brutus may have been greesing lol.

http://slanchreport.com/2010-articles/september/brutus-buckeye-gets-rocked.html


----------



## lyly10388 (Oct 27, 2010)

G_Land said:


> I dont know who all herd or seen this but it is pure gold!!!! I dont know whats worse getting beat in the game that bad or looking that bad in a fight. But hey he did have that bulky costume on and they way he slid off that tackle it looks like Brutus may have been greesing lol.
> 
> http://slanchreport.com/2010-articles/september/brutus-buckeye-gets-rocked.html



Such a very amazing link!
_________________
Watch Saw 3D Online Free


----------

